# Garden Centers



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Can anyone recommend any good garden centers/nurserys in and around Oliveira do Hospital?
Thanks
Pam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try http://www.yellowpages.pai.pt/


----------

